# adex cracking joints on blast



## at15 (Nov 1, 2016)

I use adex, .25 4x/week. I got some blood work and my E2 was 25 and TT ~3000. So that E2 appears normal but my body is very poppy, should i ease off the adex even though that level is pretty good on paper.


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2016)

What do you mean by poppy?


----------



## at15 (Nov 1, 2016)

DF said:


> What do you mean by poppy?



joints cracking more than normal. lift my arm up, shoulder pops


----------



## snake (Nov 1, 2016)

I personally would stay my course. My guess is you're lifting more weight and that's effecting your joints more then the Adex.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 1, 2016)

DF said:


> What do you mean by poppy?



I thought it was some England term...lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2016)

I think that's too much adex. E2 in range with physiological test is one thing. E2 still being in range at 3000? I don't think it needs to be kept that low.  Is there pain with the popping or anything?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 2, 2016)

.25 3/x a wk man. 

If you drop down a tad and this doesn't help it may not be the dex 

My stuff cracks.  It's okay.  
Don't intentionally do it, but if it happens while stretching, whatever.  

I'm like **** snap crackle pop.


----------



## at15 (Nov 2, 2016)

i took 3 days off the adex, feeling better. im gonna continue with .25 eod, which comes out to .875/wk, we'll see i might need .75/wk like you said gymrat


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 2, 2016)

My joints crack snapple and pop all the time.....I need deca ; )


----------

